# bfn!



## nicola.t (Oct 19, 2006)

eveining all,

hope you don't mind me posting on here, but needed somewhere to write down how i feel.

Dp and I have been ttc for six years and come into 'unexplained' category. we have had to failed IUI's, so decided to go for IVF, of which we have just completed. Test day was yesterday and we got a BFN.

I am so heartbroken, i just don't understand why our beanies didn't stay with us.   

thanks
nicola xx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

So sorry u got abfn i also got bfn on my 1st ivf and i cried for days but as time goes on the pain eases and things will get better i then took some time out and me and dh had some us time we then went for round 2 and we got our bfp and we now have a lovely son i looked at my first go as a trial run and also the 2nd time round the clinic changed a couple of things.take care luv gac x


----------



## moses (May 11, 2007)

Hi Nicola

I just wanted to say that I totally understand how you are feeling as I tested negative yesterday too. It is so hard to accept as you get your hopes up. I feel very sad today, I don't know how to get my head around it all. On the positive side, you have only had 1 go at ivf and they say there is a very good chance of it working 2nd or 3rd time round if you decide to do it again. I know I can't help but just wanted to give you a big hug!

Hollie x


----------



## nicola.t (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks guys for your kind words. It really hurts at the moment, I try and keep myself busy in the day so as not to think about it too much, but then when I do stop I hit rock bottom. I'm just glad that I am on half term this week as I just wouldn't be able to face my class.

I know this was only our first attempt, but deep down you think its going to work, its going to work!!

Thanks again for support. This site is such a god send.
Nicola xx


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Nicola- as they say- the first BFN at IVF is the very worst (I so do not count people who say ooooh BFN!! following a month of erm, BMS (sex)it is SO not the same!)

BUT the point is- I was so so sad after my first BFN at ICSI aqnd was too scared of trying again for 7 months but when I did, I got my beautiful boy. Please do not give up hope. I know how easy it is to do, but I promise you that  you will have your dreams fulfilled.

ALl my love and hope
Cat
x


----------

